

A Guide to Branching in Mercurial - niels
http://stevelosh.com/blog/entry/2009/8/30/a-guide-to-branching-in-mercurial/

======
runningskull
Wow. This is a great guide. The diagrams _really_ help in understanding, and
the writing is clear.

Thanks for putting in the time to help others. Keep up the good work.

------
jonke
Quite good but for those not used to Mercurial I hear the words of Linus
"branching is easy, merging is hard" about svn so the article really need a
second chapter of howto merge those Anonymously Branches.

~~~
stevelosh
A guide to merging is an interesting idea, but it wouldn't necessarily be
similar to this guide. This guide was about the different branching
workflows/models in Mercurial, but there's only _one_ merging model.

It could be useful to diagram out the concepts used in that single model
though, so it's something I'll keep in mind for a rainy day when I have some
free time.

------
spahl
Another very useful way to manage features that aren't finished are mercurial
queues. They can sometimes offer more flexibility than branches.

------
stevelosh
I'm glad people are finding this useful. If there's anything I've missed
please point it out here on in a comment on the entry itself.

